# Two Sea Shore paintings



## TerryCurley

Two paintings I finished up today.

This one I'm calling 'Landbridge by the Sea'


Spoiler














The one I'm calling 'Waves at the Beach'


Spoiler


----------



## TerryCurley

Here are the reference photos I used on those two paintings. I didn't keep to the photos very closely partly because I'm not capable of doing that high of quality and partly because I wanted to add my own touch.


Spoiler
















Spoiler


----------



## Liz

Love the first one, second one looks like it still needs some work, not enough shading I think.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thanks Liz. I've decided I need to set back the water under the arch a little. It's a little confusing the way it is right now.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you. Did some quick tweaking on the first picture. This photo was taken indoors so it is not as bright.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I love them both especially (Landbridge by the Sea) the colors are so rich and the fade in the hill between the arch in the background is great - also the detail in the rocks are great thanks!


----------



## abt2k15

good work! thank you for showing


----------



## dickhutchings

They both turned out very nice Terry. I really like your waves and the colors in the second one.


----------



## Susan Mulno

These are wonderful Terry! 

Good fix on the water behind the rocks. Before it was a little confusing. 

I agree the details in the rocks are great.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you all for your compliments.

I'm going to make one more correction. I need to make the back end of the rocks in the fore front more distinct to show better that the fore front rocks are not level with the floor of the arch. It is a little confusing right now when you look at it from afar, when you get close it is clearer.


----------



## TerryCurley

Latest little change.


----------



## dickhutchings

Terry, I think 80% of this is really nice and up to par but I really feel the rock face on the right needs some larger shapes. I'd hate to see you ruin this by trying something I'm suggesting but I feel it needs it. It may be because I saw the reference photo that I'm even aware of it.


----------



## dickhutchings

I have a question for you Terry. When you paint a scene like this, do you paint the entire background, ocean and sky and then paint your cliffs? Or do you section off your painting?


----------



## TerryCurley

dickhutchings said:


> I have a question for you Terry. When you paint a scene like this, do you paint the entire background, ocean and sky and then paint your cliffs? Or do you section off your painting?


I did the sky and the first layer of the water before the rocks. But I had the rocks sketched in and avoided the rock area when doing the background. Why do you ask?

I think the surface of the rocks on the right is rough but look again at the photo and see how rough and pitted it is. What I do agree with you is that they should have some more shapes to it. Somehow I lost that. I don't know if I will attempt to make the change or not. I've ruined too many good paintings trying to fix them.


----------



## dickhutchings

I ask because I always paint the entire background and then paint over it. Seems less like a waste of good paint.


----------



## TerryCurley

dickhutchings said:


> I ask because I always paint the entire background and then paint over it. Seems less like a waste of good paint.


I often do that, it just depends on the painting I'm doing. The next two I'm doing I did the full background like you do.

I changed the picture. Do you think it's better now? I think maybe I'm done?


----------



## dickhutchings

I definitely like it better. You pulled it off with out ruining it. Yay!!!!!


----------



## kpnuts

I love them both, I especially love the waves on the beach very expertly done.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Dick and Kpnuts


----------



## kpnuts

The names ken terry, I do love you're waves.


----------



## The Markz Of Max

Wow.. amazing artworks! I especially love the canyon one.. it really is spectacular!


----------

